# My story



## jnmurphy (Jul 18, 2012)

Two and a half years ago, my *now* husband and I went to Boston to pick my parents up from the airport. Beforehand, we went to get roast beef sandwiches. On our way to the airport I began to feel queazy and within an hour after eating I was in desperate need of a restroom (which was difficult to find in Boston at 10:30 pm!). By some miracle, we were able to stop several times and I ended up being able to make it home without any accidents. I ended up having a severe GI "bug" for over a week and lost 15 lbs. By the time I finally went to the doctors and they asked me for a sample to test for parasites, it had subsided and I finally began to feel better. A month later, I got another (what I thought was) a GI bug. Ever since that period of two months, I have been struggling with intense anxiety going anywhere without bathrooms VERY close, and with anyone I didn't feel 100% comfortable with. It was so bad that I didn't eat for two days before my wedding (three months after initial episode) because I was afraid of having issues. A few months ago I finally brought it up to my PCP who suggest Align probiotics. So far, they have really helped with the IBS-D (I have alternating IBS-D and IBS-C), but made the IBS-C worse... of course i'd choose this over IBS-D. I still have frequent "food poisoning" episodes, which seem to be a result of ACTUAL contamination. My anxiety has gotten a little better, but I still feel like symptoms are brought on by this, as opposed to the actual IBS. I guess i'm just looking for a way to handle the anxiety because I get so worked up thinking about the anxiety and its effect on the IBS, that I end up with symptoms, even if the event isn't stressful to me (Does that make sense?). Has anyone seen a therapist for cognitive behavioral therapy for this sort of thing? What other things besides diet and exercise work for you if you suffer from a similar issue? TIA.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Welcome Murph! Please visit our CBT/Hypnotherapy Forum for loads more info.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Many folk have PI-IBS - even though the actual infection is gone, the brain in the gut still reacts in the same way - motility issues of either D or C or both. To address the anxiety and brain-gut component of IBS and to reduce or eliminate these symptoms, many folks on this board have used clinical hypnotherapy - specifically - the IBS Audio Program - to help with this.I had severe housebound IBS and this was the only thing that really helped me after years of suffering. If you have any questions, take a peek at the links below - or you can call 877-898-2539 and get direct info - or go to the contact page of the website below.I would be happy to address any of your questions - there IS hope!!! There have been good reviews of this program since at least 2000 - most people are helped. Take care.


----------

